# Adding interior stairs to doublewide w/basement



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

Hey Yall, 
Just a little background...I'm (33yrs) new here, and new to homesteading. My fiance and I bought a doublewide with a basement on 11 acres of land in Central NC. Our 3 kids are pretty excited to start living the farm life. We have chickens, pigs and stock fish in our pond. 
Now to cut to the chase.... Our "farmhouse" is a 3 bedroom double wide placed on I beams, so we have a wide open basement with no support poles. I am wanting the master bedroom to be in the basement along with the media room. 
Can I cut a hole in the floor of the doublewide, and add interior stairs to the basement? Is this feasible? Has anyone seen it done? 
Also who would I contact about doing the work? An engineer? A building company? General Contractor? 
We can definitely DIY but I'm just hoping to hear some experiences from those who have seen it done. Or by those who think its a bad idea..
Thanks yall!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is feasible. I however would build outside stairs and enclose it to make it part of the building. No need to lose floor space if you don't need to.


----------



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> It is feasible. I however would build outside stairs and enclose it to make it part of the building. No need to lose floor space if you don't need to.


Hi! Thank you for responding. 
We actually have two sets of stairs outside leading to the basement. One set of concrete steps at the carport and one set coming from the upper deck on the opposite side of the home. They are just too far from my children, I'd like a central set of stairs so I can easily check on them. Also, we have a un-used dining room that we are using to enlarge the kitchen by removing a small wall. I don't need the whole dining room for the kitchen remodel, so I could put a stair entrance there. Sorry, I should have put that in the post!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

That clarifies things. I would add some posts and beams or framing around the stair opening downstairs then. At the very least have it support the floor around the stairs solidly.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

If moving furniture and heavy equipment into or out of the basement is not a problem, you might consider a spiral staircase. Loose less floor space.

Is your physical equipment (furnace, water heater, water softener, pump & tank, breaker panel) in the basement?


----------



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> That clarifies things. I would add some posts and beams or framing around the stair opening downstairs then. At the very least have it support the floor around the stairs solidly.


Awesome! That's what I had in mind!! My fiance thinks I'm crazy, but I don't see why I can't add stairs....


----------



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

Snowfan said:


> If moving furniture and heavy equipment into or out of the basement is not a problem, you might consider a spiral staircase. Loose less floor space.
> 
> Is your physical equipment (furnace, water heater, water softener, pump & tank, breaker panel) in the basement?


The basement has a garage door, and two doors leading to two separate sets of stairs, so moving furniture isn't a concern. Also there are no appliances or equipment in the basement, furnace is in the house. I was looking at a spiral staircase kit, I wasn't sure which would be more cost efficient with the way lumber prices are. It would definitely be a space saver and fit the decor for the media room.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

painterswife said:


> It is feasible. I however would build outside stairs and enclose it to make it part of the building. No need to lose floor space if you don't need to.


x2. Stairs eat up a lot of space. I'd consider an entryway/mudroom/stairs addition.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

next question is , does your basement have Egress windows ?

no egress = not a legal bedroom

now having slept in plenty of basement bedrooms heck it was the norm growing up you turned 13 and got moved to the basement that had no egress , but we were tougher then and you had more kids so you could afford to loose a few. no not really even if it seemed like it. 
however it isn't such a good idea.

your going to love having a big mud room any way put in the stairs and enclose it give yourself egress and enjoy the space

while your at it get a radon test , be a shame for your kids to loose their parents to lung cancer


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Years ago, I helped a friend move his furnace, water heater (gas), water softener and the washer and dryer to the basement. There was no basement sleeping or living space in his case. His wife had plans for the floor space. About six months later she wanted the washer and dryer back upstairs.

I've seen some decent diy staircase kits. Good luck.


----------



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> next question is , does your basement have Egress windows ?
> 
> no egress = not a legal bedroom
> 
> ...


 There is two large windows in the basement that open and have screens. 2 doors and a garage door as well. I have a radon guy coming out, bc that was my initial concern with the media room being in the basement. I could easily enclose one of the existing staircases, but I'd be losing part of my carport. 
These are all great points to consider, thanks for you response.


----------



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> next question is , does your basement have Egress windows ?
> 
> no egress = not a legal bedroom
> 
> ...


Also, my basement isn't fully underground. Only the front half is underground.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

First off, I personally wouldn't do a spiral staircase if I was planning to age in the home. They look cool and save space, but they are a greater trip hazard and a tighter fit. But to each their own...

Secondly, make sure you have enough room for the rise and run, so that you can build a code compliant staircase. I have been in older homes where someone has installed risers that are too high or treads that are not deep enough, and it creates a safety hazard just because someone didn't do the math at the framing stage.

Lastly, if you want to go through your dining room floor, you are going to have to cut through at least one floor joist. It is easier to plan it out if your basement is currently unfinished and you can see the joists. When you cut through the joist, you will have the remaining portions of that joist that have to be tied into the joists on either side. In a perfect world, you can also double up the joists on either side by sistering another 2x10, but that can sometimes be made difficult by wiring and plumbing runs. If you can't double up the joists on either side, doing as PW suggests and using some teleposts on the corners of the opening for the stairs will go a long way to supporting the assembly and preventing future sagging. The framing isn't rocket science, and there are lots of diagrams on-line. 






Floor Framing


Floor framing requires careful planning starting with the sill plates and beams.



www.carpentry-pro-framer.com


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Yes, you could do what you are proposing. 
The biggest issue is when you cut a large opening in floor of the modular, you will be taking out structure. The perimeter of the opening will need to be strong enough to support what's left, and / or you may need to support some part of it from the basement floor. You will also quite likely get into some ductwork, plumbing or electrical that may need to be re-routed. 

If this is outside of your wheelhouse, get an experienced builder to give you a hand, or hire the whole thing out.

If I was doing stairs to a basement I would make them at least 4-5' wide with a large landing mid way. I would have wide tread surfaces (12") and short risers (5-6") so it's easy to use as you age, and easier to move items up and down the stairs. Good railings each side too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you have a garage door to the basement I would not give up the real-estate to big stairs , just enough for people , if you have big stuff to move it sounds like it can go outside and around.

car port you say , how about enclosing the whole car port 

build a garage for the storage of cars tools ect... and have all that new space for a big mud room.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

While we're brainstorming a fireman's pole would be cheap and small footprint!


----------



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

Digitalis said:


> While we're brainstorming a fireman's pole would be cheap and small footprint!


That's hilarious!!!


----------



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if you have a garage door to the basement I would not give up the real-estate to big stairs , just enough for people , if you have big stuff to move it sounds like it can go outside and around.
> 
> car port you say , how about enclosing the whole car port
> 
> build a garage for the storage of cars tools ect... and have all that new space for a big mud room.


My carport serves as a grilling hang out spot as it's right beside my above ground pool. We originally were going to enclose the carport for the master bedroom, but we fell in love with the covered outdoor space. I'm leaning towards a spiral staircase but someone mentioned aging and I do plan to retire in this home... so much to consider!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

maybe partially enclose with plenty of windows so that in good weather it is nearly outside and keep some of the car port open.

how about ships stairs 

lots of the old houses in Maritime WI had ships stairs they don't take much space but your not carrying any furniture up and down them either.


----------



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

Fishindude said:


> Yes, you could do what you are proposing.
> The biggest issue is when you cut a large opening in floor of the modular, you will be taking out structure. The perimeter of the opening will need to be strong enough to support what's left, and / or you may need to support some part of it from the basement floor. You will also quite likely get into some ductwork, plumbing or electrical that may need to be re-routed.
> 
> If this is outside of your wheelhouse, get an experienced builder to give you a hand, or hire the whole thing out.
> ...


 I'm a HVAC tech and my fiance is a wood worker, so duct, electrical and framing shouldn't be an issue. The area I'm looking to put it doesn't have water lines, or duct thankfully. But there is electric that I think I can work around.
I figured I would provide support around the opening with framing and possibly a post from floor to ceiling.
I was planning on wood stairs in the beginning but man lumber shot up real high real fast...


----------



## Smegohomestead (12 mo ago)

The Paw said:


> First off, I personally wouldn't do a spiral staircase if I was planning to age in the home. They look cool and save space, but they are a greater trip hazard and a tighter fit. But to each their own...
> 
> Secondly, make sure you have enough room for the rise and run, so that you can build a code compliant staircase. I have been in older homes where someone has installed risers that are too high or treads that are not deep enough, and it creates a safety hazard just because someone didn't do the math at the framing stage.
> 
> ...


Thank you for suggesting measuring out the rise before we start. 
Future sagging is a big concern..I want it done right and not have to worry about it. 
I'm not 100% on spiral, just wanting a cost effective option.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My builder talked me out of the spiral staircase due to the aging issue.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Hire a contractor and be done with it.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> next question is , does your basement have Egress windows ?
> 
> no egress = not a legal bedroom
> 
> ...


It's a wonder any of us lived long enough to reproduce


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If it was me, I'd put a nice wide set of stairs with as gradual slope as you have room for.
If you are planning on living there forever, someday an old couple will look back and thank you for not putting in a spiral staircase.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Spiral staircases s#ck big time. Hard to carry things up or down and they are an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## vaillandt6 (11 mo ago)

If I were you, I would turn to a specialist to avoid making gross mistakes. However, I can understand why you don't do this. I know that designer services are costly, especially recently when everyone started making repairs due to constant quarantines. You can use the service 3D Interior Design App | Room Planner to design the room yourself. However, before you implement all this in life, watch some instructional videos on YouTube to have no problem during construction later. I hope you will succeed, and I wish you good luck


----------



## bionaomi29 (11 mo ago)

Ohh, I understand. My kids recently broke a window in the house while playing ball. I asked a friend where I could buy a new window and he told me about this site httрs://windowtechcanada.ca/windows-and-doors-mississauga/ windows and doors Mississauga. he ordered his own windows on it and therefore recommended it to me! I have already ordered the right window and it will be delivered and installed soon!


----------

